
Overloaded Healthcare systems are the main concern with Covid-19 - ctoth
https://medium.com/@amwren/forget-about-the-death-rate-this-is-why-you-should-be-worried-about-the-coronavirus-890fbf9c4de6
======
ctoth
I feel this article makes some excellent points that I haven't seen elsewhere
and urge everyone to read through. I did change the title, but am very open to
better title suggestions.

~~~
Gibbon1
Some of my friends are nurses. Couple years ago during the last flu season
they said they were barely able to deal with the number of seriously ill flu
patents. I also know that hospitals in the US have a minuscule number of rooms
for people with infectious diseases.

